# B12 Sentra rear susp sinking problem



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey guys, new here, surprise to see people still remember the B12/13. Here's my problem maybe u can help. Does anyone notice that ALL B12 with rear stock suspension seems to be lower then the front. I have a stock 89 2d and the rear suspension use to be even with the front. After several time of carry heavy load to the airport the rear sink more than 1 1/2 inch at least. I did the press and release testing method of the rear suspension and the rear doesn't rebound as fast as the front(not even close).........that is when I press and release the rear suspension the rear just stay down and move up very slowly unlike the front which rebound the instance that you release. Could it be the spring cause the rear spring seems to be smaller or it's just the shock? Thanks


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

me too my car has the same situation. Before i had the car it was my fathers and he had the trunk full of tools: saw,toolbox.
But i'm not worried about the rears it's the fronts. When i open my hood and i look at the strut tower i see that there's a little rust and chipping going on. And i also think that my shocks are seized they don't absorb anything. i push down on the hood and the sink the move. their like stiff


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

btw. only the springs are stock. The front struts are tokico and the rear struts are gold in color and have no brand label. Both front and rear struts are about 5 years old at least.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *btw. only the springs are stock. The front struts are tokico and the rear struts are gold in color and have no brand label. Both front and rear struts are about 5 years old at least. *


it aint the springs, its the car. mine too. eibach
springs and i had the front cut 1 coil. same thing
just lowwer. 
: thenagain it could be the box that takes most of my trunk up. love them 12s


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

red88 said:


> *
> it aint the springs, its the car. mine too. eibach
> springs and i had the front cut 1 coil. same thing
> just lowwer.
> : thenagain it could be the box that takes most of my trunk up. love them 12s *


I don't understand? What do you mean by " its the car "?? do you mean the body?suspension parts? etc...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *
> 
> I don't understand? What do you mean by " its the car "?? do you mean the body?suspension parts? etc........... *


i mean its just the way the car sits. if you find a way to change it let me know.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

All Sentras seem to have this problem. My car is slightly lower in the back but the rear onm my dad's B14 is really low compared to the front. It's not your car it's ALL Sentras


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

b13 up seems to be fine but all b12 I see have lower rear. I think it's the rear shocks or springs. Could it be over years the spring begin to weaken and lost the strength to rebound back to it's original height or could it be the shocks.....hmm...??? My sentra use to have even front and rear....Anyway I will know soon cause I'm replacing the rear spring and strut in a couple of weeks


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *b13 up seems to be fine but all b12 I see have lower rear. *


Did you even read my post???


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

YES I DID!!!..............not all sentra are like that


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *b13 up seems to be fine but all b12 I see have lower rear. I think it's the rear shocks or springs. Could it be over years the spring begin to weaken and lost the strength to rebound back to it's original height or could it be the shocks.....hmm...??? My sentra use to have even front and rear....Anyway I will know soon cause I'm replacing the rear spring and strut in a couple of weeks *


already did that it dosent change anything. even w/ lowering springs. I have eibach pro kit cut 1 coil in the front only and changed the all struts.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Cutting spring is never a good idea except for looks like the HondaZzZzZz people


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *Cutting spring is never a good idea except for looks like the HondaZzZzZz people *


when you spend $200 dollars for lowering spring and it doesent lower like it should and the store wont exchange them them b/c there pricks. you make them work if you know how too. I dont recommend 
cutting if you dont know what the hell yooure doing. but mine are fine. not to bouncie or nothing.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

http://www.jjvphotography.com/Sentra/meS1.jpg

http://www.jjvphotography.com/Sentra/sentraS5.jpg

take a look at these pics there is no saging in the rear of my B12 see the b12 rear fender is made lower than the front fender giving the illusion that its lower in the rear when infact its not But to fix the illusion you can either cut the fender higher or you can just leave the rear high and cut the front coil (with lowering springs cutting a coil isnt bad racers cut performance springs all the time to get the exact hight and feel.) or you can put blocks in the rear like i did. i got 2" sprint springs and i put .5" raising blocks right above the bottom coil. It didnt change my handling one bit. but it looks great
perfect hight. Its all about fine tuning the cars stance. my sprint springs were $150 the blocks were about 10$ not bad . 



ill take some more pics soon so you can see what exactly im talking about. The car does look diff now though i took all the FX off except for the front air dam. New side markers, white dash pulsar seats, . bunch of other stuff


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I love your car Josh!!!


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Nice Pics SNOW WHITE!


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

well i finally replaced the rear shocks and springs with KYB and new OEM springs. the origanal TOKICO shocks are died. AT FIRST after replacement the rear was alot higher than before. after several miles of driving the rear drop a little but still higher than before and now the front and the rear match. Handling got alot better eventhough these are OEM stuff.....comfort improve 100%.......not too bad for a $150 replacement. BTW installation took me about 6+ hours all together. AND I'm experience. Took me only 1 1/2 hr. for a 240sx but not this 1. VERY difficult. Leave it to the profesionals with profesional tools. SIMPLE CAR simple suspension complicated and difficult installation. worth it? save $80......I don't know............


----------



## eamjeamj (Sep 1, 2004)

*What is the differance between STRUT and shock absorber*

Rear suspension problem. This is sort of a repeat thread sorry. What is the differance between STRUT and shock absorber ??

I read here or at a another FORUM of a person with a bent rear axle. Sounds right to me with real bad ROADS here in MEXICO. 

problem SHOCK ABSORBERS last 100 miles or 160 kilometros.


----------

